# What is your cat afraid of?



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

I am just curious to know what scares your cat? For example; my cat Danna is afraid of plastic bags. Just seing them scares her. She runs and hides under my bed when I take out the plastic bags to clean her litter box.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

the only thing Sasha is scared of is exercise ~ i think she is allergic to it =p


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My two Devons never were never afraid of thunderstorms for a few years, and then last year, my girl decided she didn't like the sound of them any more and would run and hide under a bed if we had some big boomers. I don't know what changed her mind. We had rain and some thunder today, and she looked a bit anxious but didn't run and hide this time. It's the loudness---those really loud window-rattling ones that spooked her. She also doesn't like a storm where rain beats on the windows. Her half-bro, who is more high strung than her, doesn't feel anxious with them at all. Go figure.


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

Nox is deathly afraid of letting me sleep through the night.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

praline said:


> the only thing Sasha is scared of is exercise ~ i think she is allergic to it =p


 she is like me then...


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

catloverami said:


> My two Devons never were never afraid of thunderstorms for a few years, and then last year, my girl decided she didn't like the sound of them any more and would run and hide under a bed if we had some big boomers. I don't know what changed her mind. We had rain and some thunder today, and she looked a bit anxious but didn't run and hide this time. It's the loudness---those really loud window-rattling ones that spooked her. She also doesn't like a storm where rain beats on the windows. Her half-bro, who is more high strung than her, doesn't feel anxious with them at all. Go figure.


Awwwwwww poor baby!!!


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

Beans said:


> Nox is deathly afraid of letting me sleep through the night.


My Danna was like that when we got her. She wanted to see where we were all the time and when it was time to go to sleep she was banging on the door with her paws. We didn't want her to sleep with us, but we gave in because every night she wouldn't let us sleep. Now she takes the bed all to herself because she is a crazy sleeper lol.


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

The dark. They cry cry and cry when their room is completely dark. I didn't realize that's what it was until I accidentally left the light on one night and they didn't cry for once. They have a nightlight now.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*Accidents work magic sometimes lol.*



Braxen said:


> The dark. They cry cry and cry when their room is completely dark. I didn't realize that's what it was until I accidentally left the light on one night and they didn't cry for once. They have a nightlight now.


Awww I wonder if cats see things in the dark that we can't see?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My ex husband. He' never lived with him (I got MowMow after we divorced) and he would never hurt an animal but for some reason MowMow is **terrified** of him.

The moment he hears/sees/smells him he goes into hiding and won't come until hours after he's left.


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

I don't know, but it'd be interesting if it were true. I wonder what's living in my bathroom that I can't see! They are only 5 weeks old, so I assume it's just because they are little, kind of like how little kids are.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*Danger alert lol.*

Awwwwww I THINK animals have a six sense. My sister doesn't like cats so my Danna doesn't like my sister I think that they can sense who likes them and who don't.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

Braxen said:


> I don't know, but it'd be interesting if it were true. I wonder what's living in my bathroom that I can't see! They are only 5 weeks old, so I assume it's just because they are little, kind of like how little kids are.


I am afraid of the dark too and I am not little. My husband is in the military but when he is not here I always leave the lamp on in my living room and the night light in my bedroom. But I feel safe with my baby Danna by my side at night now lol.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, I always joke with my mom that I wish I'd had MowMow when I MET my ex husband. I might not have married him.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

MowMow said:


> My ex husband. He' never lived with him (I got MowMow after we divorced) and he would never hurt an animal but for some reason MowMow is **terrified** of him.
> 
> The moment he hears/sees/smells him he goes into hiding and won't come until hours after he's left.


 

Awwwwww I THINK animals have a six sense. My sister doesn't like cats so my Danna doesn't like my sister I think that they can sense who likes them and who don't.


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

Lineth said:


> I am afraid of the dark too and I am not little. My husband is in the military but when he is not here I always leave the lamp on in my living room and the night light in my bedroom. But I feel safe with my baby Danna by my side at night now lol.


Honestly, me too. That's why I owned a nightlight. I've given it to them though, but I leave a lamp in the kitchen on now. My SO thinks I'm crazy, but the idea of not being able to see if someone else is in my house bothers me. Plus, I grew up in an old morgue and remember scary stuff happening a lot at night. It's a habit to have a light on somewhere where I can see it.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

I know Gabby is afraid of strangers. She's also afraid of new noises. When she first came to live with me she had to get used to standard apartment building noises. She used to live in a house with one human and a 50% of the time renter. The only thing she really reacts to now is to other apartment doors shutting. She used to run and hide but now she'll just stand alert in my hallway for a few seconds then go back to what she was doing. Sometimes if we are playing with the laser she won't even stop running.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Yeah, I always joke with my mom that I wish I'd had MowMow when I MET my ex husband. I might not have married him.


Some cats are excellent judges of character, Meme didn't like an ex girlfriend of mine who turn out to be no good and Samantha never warmed up to my ex.
Wish I'd listen to the cats
Next one going to have to pass the cat test and Chiquita doesn't like anyone but me, it would take an exception person to win her trust.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

It will be interesting to see if her fear of other humans changes much. At her former human's house she had two floors and a basement to hide. In my apartment she has about 600 sq feet of space, so she can't get very far away. She likes to sleep/hide under the chair in my bedroom. I thought about getting rid of it (because I don't really use it) but it's become her safe place. I need my safe place when I get scared and I'm not about to take Gabby's away from her.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Yeah, I always joke with my mom that I wish I'd had MowMow when I MET my ex husband. I might not have married him.


 
I guess I made a good choice because Danna only has eyes for my husband I could be dying and she can care less lol.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Gracie is terrified of ladders! She was suspicious of men at first, too - since she was raised by the two ladies who ran the cattery where she's from. Also not so fond of people in hats...

She's much better now, still not fond of ladders but fine with men. She has Hubby wrapped around her little paw , I am sure that's a big factor...

Fran


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> Some cats are excellent judges of character, Meme didn't like an ex girlfriend of mine who turn out to be no good and Samantha never warmed up to my ex.
> Wish I'd listen to the cats
> Next one going to have to pass the cat test and Chiquita doesn't like anyone but me, it would take an exception person to win her trust.



They sure are! I remember hearing about a woman who wouldn't date anyone her protective dog didn't immediately like. She found a guy her dog approved of and knew he was the one she was supposed to marry. I've seen normally very social animals change their behavior when a creepy stranger is in its vicinity. As humans we have this same ability except at an early age most of us learned to turn it off. I've been learning how to turn that instinct back on. Most of the time I feel very comfortable around people who love animals because they are usually the type of people who wouldn't hurt anything or anyone. I have trouble starting conversations with people, but if they have an animal with them it's usually pretty easy.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

Braxen said:


> Honestly, me too. That's why I owned a nightlight. I've given it to them though, but I leave a lamp in the kitchen on now. My SO thinks I'm crazy, but the idea of not being able to see if someone else is in my house bothers me. Plus, I grew up in an old morgue and remember scary stuff happening a lot at night. It's a habit to have a light on somewhere where I can see it.


are you for real that you lived in a morgue? I don't know but one time when my husband was away something stranged happened. I wasn't sleeping or dreaming or anything I just remember I was in my bed with the lights off and it was dark and all of sudden I felt someone grabbed me and the hairs on my head stood up and I had chills. I felt like someone was choking me and couldn't even get a word out of my mouth. I just said oh please God help in my head and I felt a relief. Never ever since that time I sleep with the lights off when I am alone in my house!!!


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*laser?*



Gabby169 said:


> I know Gabby is afraid of strangers. She's also afraid of new noises. When she first came to live with me she had to get used to standard apartment building noises. She used to live in a house with one human and a 50% of the time renter. The only thing she really reacts to now is to other apartment doors shutting. She used to run and hide but now she'll just stand alert in my hallway for a few seconds then go back to what she was doing. Sometimes if we are playing with the laser she won't even stop running.


Who knows what goes inside their little heads...nekitty Danna is just terrified of bags. My husband thinks that maybe they put her in plastic bag and abandoned her somewhere, but who knows!!


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I am not so sure about this 6th sense about folks and character. 
I have heard it and I have seen my own pets stiffen up meeting certain people. I wonder however if they are reading my vibes. We humans give off extremely subtle vibes that no other human would ever notice. The way our eyebrows shape, our crinkle in our forehead, the way we move our hands. Cats are masters at reading *their* people.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*People in hats...*



Fran said:


> Gracie is terrified of ladders! She was suspicious of men at first, too - since she was raised by the two ladies who ran the cattery where she's from. Also not so fond of people in hats...
> 
> She's much better now, still not fond of ladders but fine with men. She has Hubby wrapped around her little paw , I am sure that's a big factor...
> 
> Fran


I wonder if she thinks that the men wearing hats are going to put her inside their hats....cats cats cats..they just amaze me with their thinking...


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

Lineth said:


> are you for real that you lived in a morgue? I don't know but one time when my husband was away something stranged happened. I wasn't sleeping or dreaming or anything I just remember I was in my bed with the lights off and it was dark and all of sudden I felt someone grabbed me and the hairs on my head stood up and I had chills. I felt like someone was choking me and couldn't even get a word out of my mouth. I just said oh please God help in my head and I felt a relief. Never ever since that time I sleep with the lights off when I am alone in my house!!!


Yes. My old house was built in 1890 and owned by a mortician. Then it was half a house and half a morgue. Our basement (which had an entrance outside, not like a regular basement) had an old drain in it where he did the autopsy or whatnot. One side of the house is where he kept bodies and did funerals. The other side he lived in. The house was sold to someone else after the mortician died, and then my great-grandparents bought it and turned it into a full house. There's a lot of history to the house, and it had a lot of creepy stuff happen in it. 

My cats would always stare at things not there, but so did the birds. The birds would stare randomly at nothing and get really quiet and still like they do when their nervous and unsure. The dogs would bark at nothing or growl. I remember one time I was lying in bed watching tv. Titan was beside and he suddenly sat up and stared at the side of the bed with his hackles raised. I felt something sit down (there was an indention too) and then pat my head. Titan stared at that spot with his fur all raised up until it went away.


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

praline said:


> I am not so sure about this 6th sense about folks and character.
> I have heard it and I have seen my own pets stiffen up meeting certain people. I wonder however if they are reading my vibes. We humans give off extremely subtle vibes that no other human would ever notice. The way our eyebrows shape, our crinkle in our forehead, the way we move our hands. Cats are masters at reading *their* people.


Maybe the cats are reading the stranger's vibes. That could be how their judging their character, perhaps? Of course, they are taking info from us, but I'm sure if the person has an odd vibe to them, they would also be more suspicious of them.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Braxen said:


> Maybe the cats are reading the stranger's vibes. That could be how their judging their character, perhaps? Of course, they are taking info from us, but I'm sure if the person has an odd vibe to them, they would also be more suspicious of them.


Well that's the part I am not so sure about and why I have trouble believing the 6th sense thing in cats. They are much better at reading those they love and live with rather then a complete stranger. They are looking for your cues, not the strangers, if that makes sense? I might be wrong, who knows ..only a cat knows for sure. 

I have experimented with this just a tad bit for curiosity sake..nothing professional. If I am sitting in a room with my dog and suddenly tense my body in the slightest amount and pretend to be listening to something ~ no matter how dead to the world asleep he is, he will jump up and start looking around. If I am very aware of my surroundings and give off the slightest tense feeling (and i purposely make sure to do this with the least amount of movements) he will tense up as well. 

Strange things human/animal bonds are. I don't think they have ever been studied at any great depth. How many times does an owner look at their pet and sense something isn't right with them?! We all have! How can we sense something is wrong with our pet without proof? Strange things indeed when it comes to pet and owner.


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

praline said:


> Well that's the part I am not so sure about and why I have trouble believing the 6th sense thing in cats. They are much better at reading those they love and live with rather then a complete stranger. They are looking for your cues, not the strangers, if that makes sense? I might be wrong, who knows ..only a cat knows for sure.


Well, I don't know for sure either, but I do watch a lot of Dog Whisperer, and found that dogs pick up vibes not just from their owners but from other people too, which is why you're always supposed to be calm and certain around dogs. I would imagine that cats would be the same, which is why I think that they would feel vibes from strangers that we may not feel.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Dog whisperer grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr you don't even want me to get started on THAT sadistic creep!

Did you know more then a few dogs have died in his care over his "training methods"? The SPCA has sited him several times for cruel punishments. He has exactly ZERO training and has never taken a class in animal behavior or training? He was a dog groomer until he started beating on scared dogs =/

What he is teaching is called "learned helplessness." Many years ago (before animal rights) there was an experiment done on dogs. They put the dog in a cage and shocked the dog every 30 minutes around the clock for several weeks. Sad and unethical I know .. but the results of this terrible experiment help ethical behaviorist today. What happened? Well at first the dog would jump or yelp. Then the dog would try to climb the walls or bite the floor and attack. After that, the dog would just lay down and calmly take the shock without giving a reaction. Behaviorist today call this learned helplessness and not only is it cruel and emotionally, mentally and physically harmful for ANY living creature ~ you are not training a behavior.

I would LOVE to take him on a walk with one of his leashes ... just ONCE! 
grrrrr I told you not to get me started lololol


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*That is very true!!*



Gabby169 said:


> They sure are! I remember hearing about a woman who wouldn't date anyone her protective dog didn't immediately like. She found a guy her dog approved of and knew he was the one she was supposed to marry. I've seen normally very social animals change their behavior when a creepy stranger is in its vicinity. As humans we have this same ability except at an early age most of us learned to turn it off. I've been learning how to turn that instinct back on. Most of the time I feel very comfortable around people who love animals because they are usually the type of people who wouldn't hurt anything or anyone. I have trouble starting conversations with people, but if they have an animal with them it's usually pretty easy.


Well said, animals are so smart and they know who will hurt them and who won't.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*I agree...*



praline said:


> I am not so sure about this 6th sense about folks and character.
> I have heard it and I have seen my own pets stiffen up meeting certain people. I wonder however if they are reading my vibes. We humans give off extremely subtle vibes that no other human would ever notice. The way our eyebrows shape, our crinkle in our forehead, the way we move our hands. Cats are masters at reading *their* people.


Dann looks at me differently when I am listening to music and dancing...she tilts her head and wonders what the heck am I doing...she is probably is saying "I can't read that expression on her why why why" lol


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*How creepy!!!*



Braxen said:


> Yes. My old house was built in 1890 and owned by a mortician. Then it was half a house and half a morgue. Our basement (which had an entrance outside, not like a regular basement) had an old drain in it where he did the autopsy or whatnot. One side of the house is where he kept bodies and did funerals. The other side he lived in. The house was sold to someone else after the mortician died, and then my great-grandparents bought it and turned it into a full house. There's a lot of history to the house, and it had a lot of creepy stuff happen in it.
> 
> My cats would always stare at things not there, but so did the birds. The birds would stare randomly at nothing and get really quiet and still like they do when their nervous and unsure. The dogs would bark at nothing or growl. I remember one time I was lying in bed watching tv. Titan was beside and he suddenly sat up and stared at the side of the bed with his hackles raised. I felt something sit down (there was an indention too) and then pat my head. Titan stared at that spot with his fur all raised up until it went away.


 
Oh My goodness do you still live there? If you do, get the **** out, and run run run run...that is just scary. Ohhh gosh I guess I will not sleep tonight lol...


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

Haha, no. I moved out of there when I was 17 to live with a friend, because my parents moved to Nashville, TN. I now live in a whole new city. I miss it though. For all the craziness and scariness it had, it was my home.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Blacky isn't really afraid of anything in the sense of getting wide eyed and fighting for her life to go and run off and hide. She's very well adjusted, likely since she was semi-feral and used to all kinds of noise and experiences outside. She doesn't like my aunt, though... she'll leave the house if she comes in. She also doesn't like it when the vacuum comes into the room she's in, so she leaves.

Blaze is terrified of strangers and a stranger to him can be someone that's visited regularly and for long periods of time for over a year, he runs and hides in a flash. He also hates the sound of plastic bags and garbage trucks. Also, as soon as a vacuum cleaner is turned on he goes in hiding. Some/all of that could be because he was a feral kitten.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

The Vacuum, when ever I run it I give them a chance to clear the room.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

My uncle who is a major animal hater who unfortunately lives in the other bedroom in the basement here.But my dad also told him one hair or feather on any of the pets head missing and he'll be living in a cardboard box somewhere.All of us including my Mom who is his sister don't like him but Mom puts up with him since he is the youngest and has no place to go*.

*he would if he didn't spend all his money on video games and going out to eat every night.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*Blacky..is not afraid!!!*



Carmel said:


> Blacky isn't really afraid of anything in the sense of getting wide eyed and fighting for her life to go and run off and hide. She's very well adjusted, likely since she was semi-feral and used to all kinds of noise and experiences outside. She doesn't like my aunt, though... she'll leave the house if she comes in. She also doesn't like it when the vacuum comes into the room she's in, so she leaves.
> 
> Blaze is terrified of strangers and a stranger to him can be someone that's visited regularly and for long periods of time for over a year, he runs and hides in a flash. He also hates the sound of plastic bags and garbage trucks. Also, as soon as a vacuum cleaner is turned on he goes in hiding. Some/all of that could be because he was a feral kitten.


Awwww I love that name Blacky. There is a cat that I feed outside. I got him fixed, and gave him all the shots because he comes inside my house sometimes. He is mean, he fight all the time and he throws punches at my cat when comes in. I neutered him because was getting all the females cats outside. He is very friendly but he is so mean. I named him Blacky too!! I wish I could make him my cat but he is so violent he hits my cat everytime he comes in....I love him though!!!


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*The noise bothers them..*



cooncatbob said:


> The Vacuum, when ever I run it I give them a chance to clear the room.


Danna get scared of the vacuum too but not as much as with the plastic bags....


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*jajjajjajajjaj*



Hitomi said:


> My uncle who is a major animal hater who unfortunately lives in the other bedroom in the basement here.But my dad also told him one hair or feather on any of the pets head missing and he'll be living in a cardboard box somewhere.All of us including my Mom who is his sister don't like him but Mom puts up with him since he is the youngest and has no place to go*.
> 
> *he would if he didn't spend all his money on video games and going out to eat every night.


 
He better make your animals his best friends if he doesn't want to end up living under a bridge jajjajjajajjajajjaja. Yeah my sister doesn't like cats either, and when she comes to visit Danna runs and hides under the bed and won't come out until she leaves. However, my nieces my sister's daughters love her so much she gets happy when she sees them, but they have to go in my room to see her because she won't come out to the living room if my sister is in there.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

summer having started early in NC we set up a small dehumidfier at the end of one hall, yeti was next to it when it started last night(its set for automatic operation) turned him into a puffball with a bottlebrush, he spent the rest of the evening watching it and sneaking up on it...


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Tuffy is scared to death of the sweeper - when he sees me getting it out - he goes and hides til I put it away again.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Lily is terrified of strangers. She runs upstairs and burrows under the quilt on my bed and stays there till she is convinced they are gone. 

Harli doesn't like strangers either, but she is a little more confident now. Last week when the guy came to tune up the air conditioner, she didn't run upstairs when he had to walk through the house. She did take cover under an end table. 

Neither one likes the vacuum either but not really scared. They just go into another room.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

House Sprites and tornado sirens. 
The house sprites pick on the poor babies - they will be calmly walking across the floor & the sprites will goose them. I haven't had a radar gun on the kitties but they can accelerate pretty good and go all floofy at the same time. 
Tornado sirens will send them into hiding which is a real pain when I'm trying to chase them into the basement.


----------



## champagne1962 (May 21, 2011)

My female, Missy, is terrified of being picked up. I try never to do that. She was a stray that just came up to our home about 4 years ago, vet thought she was 2-3 years old. She had a rib that had been previously broken and healed funny but vet said that wouldn't be a problem We think she was an abused kitty, afraid of you if you walked toward her, doesn't like to be picked up and she cannot meow loud, it is a little squeak.

All 3 are scared to death of the vacuum!!!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Apollo is afraid of loud noises and sudden movements sometimes, especially when he's eating. He's also afraid of unfamiliar men. He's a little wary of unfamiliar women but not as afraid for some reason (as far as I know, nothing bad ever happened to him, so I'm not sure where that came from). And he doesn't like the cat carrier, or the vet's office.

He is also afraid of the vacuum cleaner. And probably more things I can't think of right now. He's actually a big scaredy-cat, for acting so tough.

Athena isn't afraid of much. She's the brave one, which is funny because she's the tiny quiet one. Sometimes she's a little easily startled when she's outside on the harness (a kid on a scooter really scared her once). But she's _not_ afraid of new people visiting, nor of vacuum cleaners, nor of much else really. 

We had someone come to do a thorough clean of our condo once, and Athena just followed her from room to room while she vaccumed. It was very cute. Apollo on the other hand was hiding in the covered litterbox the whole time.


----------



## vanacat (May 4, 2011)

Vana is terrified of the vacuum. As soon as I get it out she runs to the basement.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

My Koko is scared of loud noises including the vacuum and lawn mowers outside.
Her sister Lucy isn't phased by noises & will even stay in the same room with the vacuum. But she is very very cautious with anything new and I mean anything. If you took off your shoe and put it in the middle of the room, she'll be very very nervous til she has a chance to sneak up on it, and from as far away as possible, stretch out a paw to touch it to make sure its not alive!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

champagne1962 said:


> My female, Missy, is terrified of being picked up. I try never to do that. She was a stray that just came up to our home about 4 years ago, vet thought she was 2-3 years old. She had a rib that had been previously broken and healed funny but vet said that wouldn't be a problem We think she was an abused kitty, afraid of you if you walked toward her, doesn't like to be picked up and she cannot meow loud, it is a little squeak.
> 
> All 3 are scared to death of the vacuum!!!


Something from the broken rib could still irritate/hurt when she's picked up. I have ancient injury sites that can be tender.

Oh, yeah! The vacuum.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Water bottles and outside( except bushes. lol). 

I didn't take her out because it was too hot. It will get hot in the next few days. I only take her out when it's nice, nit when the weather is too hot or too cold. Mostly she is a indoor kitty.


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

Lexi is afraid of the vacuum. Her hiding spot? On top of the kitchen cabinets:roll:. She gets really anxious when she sees suitcases/packing of any sort. She thinks I'm going somewhere for a really long time. I've traumatized her I guess. She also doesn't like people besides my mom and me. I don't know if you would consider it a fear because she doesn't hide. She just gets really mad and hisses/growls if someone gets to close. When it comes to fight or flight, she chooses fight.

I've only had Sam for a couple weeks now, and the only thing I've noticed him run when I'm opening up a new trash bag. He doesn't like the noise it makes. I wasn't paying attention to where he went when I vacuumed. He probably hid under the bed or something.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

*What is your cat afraid of?*

Change. Rearranging the furniture is a sure way to keep Layla out of a room for at least 24 hours. Even if it is just little things. However, moving to a completely new apartment was not that traumatizing. I don't get it. :?


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Cricket is afraid of the Vacuum, and he is also afraid of bags of ice. I always keep a bag of ice in the freezer for making cold drinks and I often have to take it out to hit it on the floor a few times to break up the ice a bit.. Cricket knows when im taking the bag out of the freezer and immediatley flies upstairs.. not sure why he is so afraid of that I guess. 

Karma isnt afraid of anything..... yet


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Morquinn said:


> . Cricket knows when im taking the bag out of the freezer and immediatley flies upstairs.. not sure why he is so afraid of that I guess.


LOL! He should be afraid! Every time it escapes the freezer you have to beat it against the floor until it submits and you can wrestle it back in!


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

Ginger hates the vacuume too, he sometimes gets abit skittish is a strange cat is in the yard, and if the cat goes him, he'll dash through the cat door into safety. He's more a flight than fight kinda guy


----------

